# .Net won't install on NT4 sp6



## PaulThomas78 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi,
I am having a problem with .Net 1.1 installing on an NT4 build workstation. I am geting an error about the Common Language Runtime Debugging Service something to do with Regsvcs.exe.
Has anyone had any problems getting it to install? Any suggestions what might be causing this?
Cheers
P.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved you to Development for more response 

Regards

eddie


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

P3 or a P4 processor ?


----------



## PaulThomas78 (Nov 17, 2004)

Its a P4. I have heard something that this may be a problem but it seems to install fine on my test machine.


----------

